# Curtiss P-40



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

2-seat Trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

325th FG P-40 USS Ranger's hanger, January 1943 Northwest Africa

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

Tuskegee. The more i learn about USA in the 1940"s the more heroic these men become.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Kittyhawk OKM 450 sqdn RAAF North Africa

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

33rd FG P-40F Warhawks, USS Chenango (CVE-28), Operation Torch

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

P-40B Tomahawk AVG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice, I haven't seen these before.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

P-40 of 325th FG below decks on USS Ranger (CV-4) headed for North Africa, November 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

P-40s of 325th FG, Operation Torch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Dec 27, 2014)

80th FG CBI

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)

Bunch of great new shots to me too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting that the radiator cooling flaps are wide open on that trainer in the first photo? Running hot or oversight?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 4, 2015)

P-40's rock!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

112 Sqn Kittyhawk


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fox visiting slain Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2015)

That would be the plane I would own if I could


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Royal New-Zealand P-40 Warhawks & Lockheed Hudson In Flight, Solomon Islands '44

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2016)

Top Shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## HBPencil (Sep 13, 2016)

Sweet photo! But if I may I'd point out that with those markings the photo would be from 1943 rather than '44.


----------



## LDSModeller (Sep 18, 2016)

July 1943 to bemore precise - on their way to Guadacanal from New Zealand.

Speaking of RNZAF P40's, I have some coulour swatches from the tail planes of two different P 40's

1. NZ3031 Curtiss P40E-1, in TLS (Temperate Land Scheme) DuPont colours of Dark Earth/Dark Green
/Sky aka Duck Egg Blue


_View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3Yff6LKWML1VS00MVFaR04ycjg/view?usp=sharing_


2. Olive Drab/Neutral Grey of either late P40K, or a M/N









Regards

Alan


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice. THX for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Early markings 20-04-41


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Flying Tiger

*



*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2016)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2017)

I believe that P-40 might be a movie prop. My reasoning being 1) A late model P-40 in camo and markings of flying tigers/Chinese AF. 2) Not the gravel piled around the airframe...speaks to me as if they just parked it and had the prop guys just shovel it in.

Also, in the background of the picture before this one, is that an Airacuda? If so, it's the one off nose wheel version. Wish we saved one of those.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2017)

Good eyes Jim. What's over by the hangar? Kinda sorta looks like a Culver

EDIT: wrong on the Culver, it was a tricycle. And just noticed a bit further back....biplane?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2017)

Must be one off the first to take off, every body including waiting pilots are watching

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2017)

Captured Japan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 11, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Good eyes Jim. What's over by the hangar?


 
Airabonita?

According to this site - the P-40 was shot at Buffalo New York. Bell was also there for a while?
That would also explain the Airacuda?

Biplane - too faraway. A red/pink car to the left of it?

Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Nice eyes guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2017)

Tomahawk 1942, scramble enemy nearby

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Good one..!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

Lloyd Child was a Naval Aviator from 1927-1952. He held the world altitude record in 1930 and in 1935 power dived a Curtiss Hawk 75 to 600 MPG and was labeled the man “faster than a bullet”. He joined Curtiss Aeroplane & Motor Co. in 1926 and was responsible for development of the Curtiss Thrush and Falcon models. He worked for Lockheed from 1958-1968, then retired.
day. Most of these have been kindly signed by those depicted
*







Barton Traver 'Red' Hulse 1910-1993 * 
Curtiss test pilots from left to right, BartonT 'Red' Hulse, Ed Elliott, Herb Fisher, H.L. Childs, William Webster and Robert Fausel. At the time this photo was taken, Childs was the Chief Test Pilot. Behind the group is one of the first Curtiss P-40B fighters to be delivered to the Air Corps.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

WW2 Curtiss P-40 Warhawk C-46 Commando China 1940's 8x12 Aircraft Photos | eBay
Original WW2 Photo- Curtiss P40 P-40 Warhawk | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice shots


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2019)

1940s LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay


Guys, not every Warhawk with a shark mouth and Chinese insignia was a Flying Tiger's plane. The AVG used P-40B (Tomahawk IIB) and P-40E and was disbanded on 4 July 1942. This is a P-40N-5. P-40N models were introduced for the first time in 1943. IMHO this is a Chinese a/c or belongs to one of the composite American-Chinese group.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2019)

If you look at two of the photos above the main photo, the captions say, "1940s ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE" as well. These are also a P-40N and was a commemorative aircraft with markings of all the countries that operated the P-40


----------



## CATCH 22 (Feb 2, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> If you look at two of the photos above the main photo, the captions say, "1940s ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE" as well. These are also a P-40N and was a commemorative aircraft with markings of all the countries that operated the P-40


That's exactly my point: these ARE NOT *AVG* planes. It's wrong to call all P-40s in China "Flying Tigers".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2019)

Curtiss P-40 Army Photo 8x10 WW2 Prop Driven | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' P-40 Tiger Shark ! '..# 535-121..5 x 3.5 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- 20th Pursuit Group- P-40 Warhawk Fighter plane RED CROSS War Games* | eBay
*WWII photo- P-40 Fighter plane FLYING TIGERS Nose Art- SHARKMOUTH* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Feb 25, 2019)

Just looked all the way thru the P-40 thread and when I saw post 50, I immediately thought "group build".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2019)

Original Photo of "First of the P-40 Langley Field, Va. Summer 1940 w/ a B-17B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2019)

MD361 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug England Curtis DAK Afrika Tobruk Beute | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 325th FG P-40 USS Ranger's hanger, January 1943 Northwest Africa
> 
> View attachment 280011


Resp:
Merlin engined P-40F or L variant.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Apr 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Tuskegee. The more i learn about USA in the 1940"s the more heroic these men become.
> 
> View attachment 280014


Resp:
The 99th won their Spurs in North Africa long before the Red Tails. In fact the 99th were 'mad as hell' that they were forced into an all black unit.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

*WWII photo- 343rd Fighter Group- P-40 Warhawk plane Nose Art - ALEUTIAN TIGERS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2019)

Original WWII 10 x 8 Inch Photo Curtis P-40N Fighter Named "Sweet Stuff" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (May 7, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII 10 x 8 Inch Photo Curtis P-40N Fighter Named "Sweet Stuff" | eBay
> 
> View attachment 537041


Resp:
Notice the Allison engined P-51As in the L background.


----------



## MIflyer (May 7, 2019)

A really big airplane kit!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 7, 2019)

A mock up of a twin engined P-40. I think the wings would have been a bit short. Maybe Curtiss saw the Grumman XF5F?


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (May 8, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> A really big airplane kit!
> View attachment 537360


Reap:
My guess is this P-40B/C is pre-Pearl Harbor timeframe. Beauful photo shot!


----------



## MIflyer (May 9, 2019)

Yes, it would have to be pre-PH because they started building the D model in the fall of 1941. And since I believe that Curtiss was located at an airfield in Buffalo and thus the P-40 could have been flown to any spot in the US, it is going overseas. And I guess that means HI or the PI.

Interestingly enough, in the PI by the time the war started most of the P-40's there were P-40E's; with only one squadron of the B/C models. In HI they had nothing but P-40B/C on 7 Dec 1941, with some P-36 and some P-26; after they lost most of their P-40 and P-36 they flew a lot of patrols with the remaining P-26's. The IJN was still flying Claudes at the time of the Solomans campaign, so a P-26 vs. Claude combat is at least theoretically possible, if under very unusual circumstances.
.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (May 9, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> Yes, it would have to be pre-PH because they started building the D model in the fall of 1941. And since I believe that Curtiss was located at an airfield in Buffalo and thus the P-40 could have been flown to any spot in the US, it is going overseas. And I guess that means HI or the PI.
> 
> Interestingly enough, in the PI by the time the war started most of the P-40's there were P-40E's; with only one squadron of the B/C models. In HI they had nothing but P-40B/C on 7 Dec 1941, with some P-36 and some P-26; after they lost most of their P-40 and P-36 they flew a lot of patrols with the remaining P-26's. The IJN was still flying Claudes at the time of the Solomans campaign, so a P-26 vs. Claude combat is at least theoretically possible, if under very unusual circumstances.
> .


Resp:
Thanks for the specifics of fighter types. I read somewhere that P-40Es in the PI arrived and were assembled/made combat ready only a day or two before Japan attacked. The article said that none of these P-40s were equipped with oxygen, so were limited to lower altitude combat with the attacking Japanese aircraft. That the higher altitude Zeros easily out did the P-40s because of no oxygen. Are you able to confirm that the above is true?


----------



## ODonovan (May 9, 2019)

Rather than JUST pictures, here is the three-part "Kermie Cam" video series Kermit Weeks did at Fantasy of Flight, for his TP-40N, 44-47923. It's a rare bird, one of only approximately 40 which were factory-built as two-seater training aircraft.

A view from the cockpit, during takeoff.












And here she is in a photo from Fantasy of Flight.






Videos and photos all from Fantasy of Flight, Polk City, Florida - Central Florida Air Museum | Fantasy of Flight - "An attraction on a higher plane."



-Irish

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 10, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> Yes, it would have to be pre-PH because they started building the D model in the fall of 1941. And since I believe that Curtiss was located at an airfield in Buffalo and thus the P-40 could have been flown to any spot in the US, it is going overseas. And I guess that means HI or the PI.



Actually Curtiss had two plants in Buffalo - one on the airport and the other at Kenmore Avenue which is/was miles from the airport. I do not know when the Kenmore Avenue plant opened so this photo may be at Kenmore, at the airport prior to shipping elsewhere or at the airport on arrival from Kenmore.

I do not know what the packing was for OS shipment at the time the B/C models were built but the D and on were in two big waterproof wood crates, with the propeller off. I would suspect that the earlier aircraft were shipped in similar boxes as well because if you shipped 40 or more in a single cargo hold packaged like on that truck I think it safe to say they would suffer lots of damage if the ship was in rough seas.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 10, 2019)

Navalwarrior said:


> Resp: Thanks for the specifics of fighter types. I read somewhere that P-40Es in the PI arrived and were assembled/made combat ready only a day or two before Japan attacked. The article said that none of these P-40s were equipped with oxygen, so were limited to lower altitude combat with the attacking Japanese aircraft. That the higher altitude Zeros easily out did the P-40s because of no oxygen. Are you able to confirm that the above is true?



Yes many of the P-40s arrived shortly before or after the Japanese attacked. I am not sure about the oxygen problem but USAAF archives show there were a lot of problems with the hydraulic gun cocking which was supposed to be disabled at the time because a line failure would drain the hydraulic system making it impossible to lower the gear. That problem was fixed later. Most P-40Es in the PI had problems with guns jamming for various reasons. Most B and E models had never fired their guns before the Japanese attack as there was only enough ammunition to fill each aircrafts ammo boxes twice and they were told to wait until you need them to see if they work. The pilots also complained they could hardly catch a B-17 above 18,000ft. See Bill Bartsch *Doomed at the start* page 42. I have seen the same in Archive docs, probably in the _history of the 24th PG_ or _5th AF in PI_ but would not know exactly where in the 30,000 plus archive pages to find it.

If I find something on lack of oxy or on oxy system problems I will post them here and I will also post the P-40 versus zero and ammo reports if I find them again.

Given that no one seems to have considered that they may need 50 cal ammo and those aircraft diverted to Australia that were originally destined for the PI arrived with no Prestone coolant I would suspect that the oxygen problem was more likely to have been lack of oxygen gas rather than lack of oxygen equipment in the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 10, 2019)

Saburo Sakai said in his book that he had trouble catching a B-17 at high altitude.


----------



## MIflyer (May 10, 2019)

I read where one P-40 pilot at a PI base jumped in his airplane and took off when the Japanese attacked, shoving the throttle forward all the way and desperately trying to pick up some speed and get out from under the rain of bombs.

Then he looked at the manifold pressure gauge and his heart sank. It was reading only about 10 inches and that could only mean that his engine had a serious problem. But as the speed picked up and he climbed he saw the gauge decrease from 10 inches - and go to about 60 inches. The gauge had gone all the way around past the normal maximum reading; the engine had been developing considerably more than 60 inches manifold pressure. Prior to the P-40M the USAAF V-1710's did not have automatic manifold pressure regulators.


----------



## MIflyer (May 10, 2019)

Couple of shots of a newly restored P-40N first flight in Florida, and a P-40F at Guadalcanal. Bottom shot is takeoff. Top shot is landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

WWII 1943 USAAF Boeing School Oakland CA Boeing airplane? photo #8 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

WWII 1943 USAAF Boeing School Oakland CA Boeing airplane? photo #9 in cockpit | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

WWII 1943 USAAF Boeing School Oakland CA Boeing airplane? photo #10 on wing | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2019)

WWII 1943 USAAF Boeing School of Aeronautics Oakland CA airplane photo #7 Paul | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 20, 2019)

76 sqn RAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 20, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1943 USAAF Boeing School Oakland CA Boeing airplane? photo #8 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 542407


Resp:
The photo is marked 'Kingman' which is likely Kingman, Arizona. The photo isn't clear, but it looks like the P-40 is either an F or L model that housed a Merlin, rather than an Allison engine.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2019)

*WWII photo- P-40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art- TOMAHAWK & SKULL w/ KILLS* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2019)

*WWII photo- P-40 Warhawk Fighter plane FLIGHT LINE Parked on Airfield* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jun 27, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- P-40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art- TOMAHAWK & SKULL w/ KILLS* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 542964


Resp:
Unusual to see kill markings on the R side of USAAF aircraft. USMC routinely used the R side, just under the cockpit to post kill markings, but this is the first time I have seen this. The P-40 looks to be in good condition. At first I thought the photo was reversed when printed, but the single wing 'star' is on the left, is where it should be.


----------



## Schweik (Jun 27, 2019)

Great photos, hadn't seen some of those before


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

WW2 AIRPLANE Photo CURTISS P 40 C FLYING TIGER Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Jock Tamson (Jul 8, 2019)

Great photo, but that looks like a P-40D or E to me ,and its an Aleutian Tiger not a Flying Tiger.

Cheers Greg

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)

Jock Tamson said:


> Great photo, but that looks like a P-40D or E to me ,and its an Aleutian Tiger not a Flying Tiger.
> 
> Cheers Greg


eBay sellers struggle quite a bit. Probably lucky that he got the P-40 part right

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (Jul 8, 2019)

Went to the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola this weekend. Kind of tricky to get there but it's a real neat place. These are of a (pretty rare I think) Hawk-81 P-40, originally a Tomahawk IIb used by the British in the Western Desert, then shipped to the Russians in whose hands it got shot down in Murmansk, where IIRC it landed in a lake. Anyway it was recovered and restored and they repainted it in AVG colors as you can see. I'll post some other photos from the museum in another thread, but these are just the P-40.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Group of Six WWII Fighter Photos GRP-0109 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Group of Six WWII Fighter Photos GRP-0109 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 545064


Resp:
Note that the Warhawks is a Merlin engine version, either a P-40F or L.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2019)

Curtiss TP-40N - 2 place trainer aircraft I found this.  
mike furline

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 26, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Curtiss TP-40N - 2 place trainer aircraft
> View attachment 546205


Resp:
Yes, Curtiss built a handful two seaters. Can anyone tell me what the 'thing' is that is outside and above, and just in front of the rear canopy?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2019)

Periscope, for the instructor in the rear seat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 26, 2019)

Schweik said:


> Went to the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola this weekend. Kind of tricky to get there but it's a real neat place. These are of a (pretty rare I think) Hawk-81 P-40, originally a Tomahawk IIb used by the British in the Western Desert, then shipped to the Russians in whose hands it got shot down in Murmansk, where IIRC it landed in a lake. Anyway it was recovered and restored and they repainted it in AVG colors as you can see. I'll post some other photos from the museum in another thread, but these are just the P-40.
> 
> View attachment 544173
> 
> ...


Resp:
But do you know why a Flying Tiger P-40 with Chinese marking is in a US Naval Museum? It is because @ 60 percent of the AVG pilots came from the USN and USMC. The balance being from the USAAC.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 28, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Curtiss TP-40N - 2 place trainer aircraft I found this.
> View attachment 546286



I doubt the first photo is a TP-40 though it probably left the factory as one.

The rear seat has a batch of radios in it and no visible instruments so is not an instructors seat.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2019)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter planes FLIGHT LINE on Airfield* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 28, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Curtiss TP-40N - 2 place trainer aircraft I found this.
> mike furline
> View attachment 546286
> View attachment 546287
> ...



Resp:
The first photo looks to have "Nair" low on the L side of the air intake, but due to the latticed canopy which predates the P-40Ns used to make TP-40s, it was an early, possibly the first . . . two seat trainer. I still think it is a factory model rather than a field modification. The garrison covers (hats) the pilots are wearing suggest a leasure trip, or perhaps a non-scheduled demonstration flight. All are guesses though. I believe the first 'N' models had latticed canopies, or could be a P-40M conversion? No tail number to verify.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 28, 2019)

Navalwarrior said:


> Resp:
> The first photo looks to have "Nair" low on the L side of the air intake, but due to the latticed canopy which predates the P-40Ns used to make TP-40s, it was an early, possibly the first . . . two seat trainer. I still think it is a factory model rather than a field modification. The garrison covers (hats) the pilots are wearing suggest a leasure trip, or perhaps a non-scheduled demonstration flight. All are guesses though. I believe the first 'N' models had latticed canopies, or could be a P-40M conversion? No tail number to verify.



I missed the early canopies on "Nair" and your observation made me look much closer.

The engine cowling appears to be missing the air inlet filter holes and the N model battery access panel.

The centre canopy is definitely some 15cm/6inches shorter than the TP-40N centre canopy and behind it is what appears to be a tubular roll over truss (yellow arrows) which is not fitted to the TP-40N. The white arrows show the aft end of the forward skin panel which is a good visual reference to the difference in centre canopy length as is the visible end of the canopy slot on "Nair" and its absence on the TP-40N. Given the radios installed there and total lack of instruments in the rear cockpit I now suspect this was a special build for some other reason


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 29, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> I missed the early canopies on "Nair" and your observation made me look much closer.
> 
> The engine cowling appears to be missing the air inlet filter holes and the N model battery access panel.
> 
> ...


So any further in narrowing down the model P-40 used to make this two seater "Nair?" Note the exterior mounted rearview mirror. Looks like a Silver Oakleaf on the garrison cover of the pilot in the front seat. So likely a Senior Officer.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 30, 2019)

Navalwarrior said:


> So any further in narrowing down the model P-40 used to make this two seater "Nair?" Note the exterior mounted rearview mirror. Looks like a Silver Oakleaf on the garrison cover of the pilot in the front seat. So likely a Senior Officer.



The external mirror shows in photos of both long and short tail P-40s including as early as on some E models and as late as some L models. It is not on all but I do not know why.
It is not listed in the M & N parts catalog and I cannot say when it was replaced by the internal mirror as that is not shown either. 
I can see nothing else that is model specific to go by and any conversion may cherry pick parts off other models.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 30, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> The external mirror shows in photos of both long and short tail P-40s including as early as on some E models and as late as some L models. It is not on all but I do not know why.
> It is not listed in the M & N parts catalog and I cannot say when it was replaced by the internal mirror as that is not shown either.
> I can see nothing else that is model specific to go by and any conversion may cherry pick parts off other models.


Resp:
Roger. Thanks much. If it was factory done, it would be logical to use existing parts.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - P-40E Warhawk 41-25002 @ El Kabrit Egypt 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jul 31, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - P-40E Warhawk 41-25002 @ El Kabrit Egypt 1943 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547013


It is unusual to see a two tone camofaged Warhawk in USAAF markings. Could this aircraft originally been destined for the British or the Russians? Thoughts?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2019)

WW2 Photo P-40 with droptank Warbird jet fighter Glossy Size "4 x 6" inch α | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s PHOTO CHINA USA FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE AVG P-40 PLANES 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1942 PHOTO CHINA USA FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE AVG P-40 PLANES 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay


----------



## Navalwarrior (Aug 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547369
> 
> ...


Resp:
The P-40 w the Chinese markings is not an actual Flying Tiger of Chenault's, as their P-40s did not have roundels on the fuselage. Since it is a Warhawk (late model) rather than a Tomahawk, it could be one of the 
P-40s given to the Chinese Air Force. However, in looking at the additional aircraft, plus the grass is cut everywhere except around the landing gear, etc. . . . this looks to be a static display of war weary aircraft, post WWII?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Aug 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s PHOTO CHINA USA FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE AVG P-40 PLANES 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547371


Resp:
Photo looks to be reversed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

#173 Agreed, some float plane next to it as well.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1942 PHOTO CHINA USA FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE AVG P-40 PLANES 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547372
> 
> ...



These P-40s are P-40Es of the 16FS, 23 or 51FG in China, October 1942. It is interesting that the "Rose Marie" had the "shark yaws" different in the shape on both sides.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 2, 2019)

Photo in Post #170, the back of the photo says P-40N


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2019)

1940s RAF Airplane photo by AEROPLANE PHOTO SUPPLY #117 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## MiTasol (Aug 2, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Photo in Post #170, the back of the photo says P-40N



Definetly correct - that windscreen and canopy were first used on the N-5


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - TP-40N Warhawk 42-104546 Chinese AF in 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Aug 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - TP-40N Warhawk 42-104546 Chinese AF in 1946 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547552


Resp:
Is it a 'field mod' or a factory TP-40N? It doesn't have the bulged canopy rails of a rear canopy on TP.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTO CHINA FLYING TIGER AIR FORCE AVG PLANE 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 547369
> 
> ...


Guys, this so called "Flying Tigers"-photo is a post-war photo from an early airplane-collection (Willow Grove). Most of the a/cs there received dubious camouflages and markings. The above one is in fact this a/c.
More information here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2019)

Good stuff Yves


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 3, 2019)

Navalwarrior said:


> Resp:
> Is it a 'field mod' or a factory TP-40N? It doesn't have the bulged canopy rails of a rear canopy on TP.



I would say a field mod of a P-40N-1 or earlier late K or M fitted with an N-5 or later sliding canopy.

The red arrow shows what appears to be the rear end of the early clear view panels and this is supported by the position of the AN104 antenna.

The yellow arrow shows a square corner and the factory aircraft have largely radiused corners


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2019)

SDASM Archives

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 9, 2019)

First flight after restoration, 11 Jan 2015





And I've always thought it odd that we had Merlin P-40's on the 'canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2019)

WW2 Photo album RAF Luftwaffe wrecks N.Africa 1942 Hurricane Me 109 112 Squadron | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Navalwarrior (Sep 3, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Photo album RAF Luftwaffe wrecks N.Africa 1942 Hurricane Me 109 112 Squadron | eBay
> 
> View attachment 550993
> 
> ...


Resp:
Kittyhawks of 112 Squadron. 500 pounder and ?


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 3, 2019)

I suspect that the bottom photo is of an RAF Tomahawk as that bomb carrier is British (or maybe French - I do not know what their bomb carriers look like).


----------



## Navalwarrior (Sep 3, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> I suspect that the bottom photo is of an RAF Tomahawk as that bomb carrier is British (or maybe French - I do not know what their bomb carriers look like).


Resp:
Actually, if you look at the group of 4 photos, the bottom L one shows a Kittyhawk so configured with the British style/mfg. bomb. Note the 3 guns I each wing. The Tomahawk had two guns in each wing along with two in nose. So I am extrapolating that the two aircraft were photographed at the same time/place.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 4, 2019)

Navalwarrior said:


> Resp:
> Actually, if you look at the group of 4 photos, the bottom L one shows a Kittyhawk so configured with the British style/mfg. bomb. Note the 3 guns I each wing. The Tomahawk had two guns in each wing along with two in nose. So I am extrapolating that the two aircraft were photographed at the same time/place.



You are probably right.
I note that in the photo above that, the aircraft has the standard USAAF bomb shackle and its related forest of stays. 
Two of the top photos show E models with British bomb carriers which suggests the Brits had a mod to replace the US shackle and related forest of stays with the aerodynamically far cleaner self contained British unit.
So there is a challenge for those in in the UK - find the AP or mod or whatever that covers this


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice Original photo of Roy Whittaker's P-40 ACE in the MTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo Us air force captain Charles stark in cockpit of R-40 Warhawk W 8x10 B | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo pilot of the American fighter P-40 in his plane aircraft WW2 8x10 B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2019)

great Pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo American pilots from the flying tigers unit in Burma WW2 8x10 B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

War Photo American aircraft service engine fighter P-40 Flying tigers WW2 8x10 C | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Sergeant E. Pence causes a fighter P-40K US air force mark War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

The pilots of the U.S. air force have fighters P-40 Warhawk War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Beauty. Love the link title


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

WW2 USAF Photograph Album Aleutian Front 11th Fighter Squadron 60 Named Photos | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Japanese Aircraft D3A Val Capturd P-40 Warhawk Japan 1945 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2019)

WW2 NOSE ART 3-1/2" X 5" PHOTO "GERONIMO" P-40N MAKIN ISLAND, PACIFIC - 7TH A.F. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

WW2 NOSE ART 4" X 5" PHOTO BURMA BANSHEES P-40N WARHAWK, 80TH FG RANGOON 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Real nice shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

1942 P-40 TOMAHAWK Flying Tiger Airplane - WWII Pilots VINTAGE 1Pg ARTICLE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Org. Photo: Recovery of Crashed RCAF No.118 Squadron P-40 Fighter Plane (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

History of Aircraft Track Landing Gear > Air Force Materiel Command > Article Display
Curtiss P=40 with tark landing gear.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2019)

https://www.wikizero.com/en/Curtiss_P-40 
*Assembly plant in Iran for American fighter warplanes destined for Russia, 1943 *

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

Niagara Aerospace Museum


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

Famous Curtiss Test Pilot Herbert Fisher with US Army Air Corp pilots on a typical WNY winter day

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

Batman_60
Curtiss P-40q


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

Two more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

P-40Q cockpit Aircrafts and Gunsight(s) | AIRCRAFT GUNSIGHTS




The P-40Q was an experimental project which attempted to produce a really modern fighter out of the existing P-40. The modifications were in fact so drastic that there was very little in common with earlier P-40 versions.
Two P-40Ks (serial numbers 42-9987 and 42-45722) and one P-40N (serial number 43-24571) were extensively modified with revised cooling systems, two-stage superchargers, and structural changes which markedly altered their appearance. The project was assigned the designation XP-40Q. 

The first XP-40Q was P-40K-10-CU ser no 42-9987 fitted with a new cooling system, a longer nose, and a four-bladed propeller. The radiators were moved into an under-fuselage position, with intakes between the undercarriage legs.
The most prominent XP-40Q feature, used on 42-45722 and 43-24571, was the cutting down of the rear fuselage and the addition of a bubble canopy as on the "XP-40N". Later the wingtips were clipped. The result was an aircraft which bore almost no resemblance whatsoever to its parent P-40 line. The V-1710-121 engine was fitted with water injection, resulting in a power of 1425 hp. Speed increased to 422 mph at 20,500 feet, making it the fastest of all the P-40s. An altitude of 20,000 feet could be reached in 4.8 minutes, and service ceiling was 39,000 feet. Four 0.5-inch machine guns were carried by the prototypes. Wingspan was 35 feet 3 inches (after clipping), and length was 35 feet 4 inches (2 feet longer than the P-40N).

The proposed production models of the P-40Q were to have carried either six 0.50-inch machine guns or four 20-mm cannon, but the XP-40Q was still inferior to contemporary production Mustangs and Thunderbolts, and development was therefore abandoned. Consequently, the production life of the P-40 ended with the N version.
The second XP-40Q was briefly used for postwar air racing. Registered NX300B, the second XP-40Q was an unauthorized starter in the 1947 Thompson Trophy race. It was in fourth place when it caught fire and had to drop out of the race.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Curtiss XP-40 38-10 c/n 12425 P-36A * 
*modified as XP-40, Model 75P .Batman_60



*


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2019)

Great shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo NAMED KENT OHIO PILOT & P-40 FIGHTER Alaska 47 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

3 8x10 Official US Army AF.1941 pictures P-40 teaching Boards | eBay


Fuel system mock up






Fuel system mock up

View attachment 560562


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 12, 2019)

Nichols Field, PI Photo from the USAF Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2019)

Original WWII Photo P-40 in China Flying Tigers Fighter Aircraft Planes Shark | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

Org. Photo: US P-40 Fighter Plane Being Serviced on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: US P-40 Fighter Plane Being Serviced on Airfield!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566150


Resp:
P-40E?


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: US P-40 Fighter Plane Being Serviced on Airfield!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 566150


Looks like the -39 engine so it would be either a D or an E. Would know for sure if the wing guns were visible. Prewar roundel with red circle in the center.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 5th SQUADRON 52nd FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWK 161 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 20, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Snapshot Photo 5th SQUADRON 52nd FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWK 161 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 567285


Resp:
Merlin engine, F or L.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2020)

WWII 1943 USAAF GI's Shemya Army Air Force Base Alaska Airplane Photo 2 airmen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Feb 9, 2020)

First landing after restoration. They left out the armor, guns, old radios, etc, and the pilot reported it is a real hot rod.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 9, 2020)

Navalwarrior said:


> Resp:
> Merlin engine, F or L.



Most likely P-40F engaged in Operation Torch, going by the yellow ring around the Star.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> First landing after restoration. They left out the armor, guns, old radios, etc, and the pilot reported it is a real hot rod.
> View attachment 569191


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

WWII Photo Plane Kittyhawk Top !!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2020)

P40 HS-B flown by Stocky Edward's RCAF who is still alive and active.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

1941 Press Photo Planes assembled at Buffalo Municipal Airport in NY during WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Feb 27, 2020)

I did not know that anyone was flying a Merlin powered P-40 today.


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 27, 2020)

And here is one from the 324FG in WWII, North Africa. Photo from Sam Piet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 27, 2020)

Get out the duct tape! A damaged 324 FG P-40 hit by a BF-109's 20MM cannon. Photo courtesy of C. Ben Jones via Flight Journal Magazine


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto RAF Flugzeug Spitfire m. Kennung am Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)

Spitfire..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

Orig. US Foto USAAF Flugzeug P-40 Warhawk (Nose Art) Flugplatz BARI Italien 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice catch ... 

I have enlarged it a little bit...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

WWII Aircraft Mechanics Photo Lot: US P-40 Warhawk On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WW2 Picture Photo 3rd Pursuit Squadron in front their P-40C Tomahawk 1941 1289 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2020)

1940s WWII USAAF aircraft South Pacific Photo #5 Fighter Airplane | eBay


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> I did not know that anyone was flying a Merlin powered P-40 today.



There is also one in Australia that has been flying for a number of years now.
[URL]https://www.warbirdsonline.com.au/2017/02/13/curtiss-p40-vh-hwk-unique-warbird/ [/url]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 2, 2020)

Was not long ago that I read an article about those P-40's that came down on Erromango and that they had salvaged one for restoration.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2020)

WWII Fighter Plane Photo Stocking Ammunition Air force 8x10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2020)

Nice reprint of Col. R.S. Scott but for $30USD+....I don't think so


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

WWII Flying Tigers Plane "Idiots Delight" with Pilot Sitting on Wing 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2020)

WWII War Plane 41 Photograph Plane Down 12 point "Sun/Star" Insignia | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2020)




----------



## MiTasol (May 11, 2020)

I found this photo from The Hawk's Nest - An Online Resource for the P-40 Warhawk most interesting because it appears the aircraft has had a rivet line failure on the factory split line (the long dark line just below the playing cards). Obviously this is not the case so I wondered if anyone on this forum has any better ideas. I also note the tail gear doors are shorter than later aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (May 11, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> I found this photo from The Hawk's Nest - An Online Resource for the P-40 Warhawk most interesting because it appears the aircraft has had a rivet line failure on the factory split line (the long dark line just below the playing cards). Obviously this is not the case so I wondered if anyone on this forum has any better ideas. I also note the tail gear doors are shorter than later aircraft.
> View attachment 580894



A nice shot - perhaps the only known photo of a P-40G - a straight P-40 fuselage mated to a set of British Tomahawk wings (note the pair of guns in the right wing). The tail wheel is an interim version - the tire is larger and the strut extended, with the after portion of the door cut away (since the larger tail wheel could no longer retract fully). IIRC, the fuselage code is the 77th Pursuit Sq.

The P-40 did have a fuselage seam there - you're seeing dirt and moisture accumulated below that seam. Interestingly, the skin above the seam was primed with Lionoil (a blue varnish) while the area below the seam was primed with zinc chromate. Since Lionoil adhered poorly, you can find the occasional image of the a P-40 with heavy chipping above the seam and intact paint below.






Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 11, 2020)

Thank you. That makes sense. And there I thought it was an A, B, or C model. The great thing on this forum is that there are so many with so much knowledge they are willing to share.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Pearl Harbor Dec. 7, 1941 WWII Wheeler Field P-40 Damaged Type 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pearl Harbor Dec. 7, 1941 WWII Wheeler Field P-40 Damaged Type 1 Original Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 581049


The phrase _sexually distressed_ comes to mind


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2020)

WW2 Era Photo Three FIGHTERS Flying Off My Wing P-38 ? Mustang USAAF Plane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (May 13, 2020)

Not a P-38 wing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

8 AIR FORCE PHOTOS 8.5 X 10 INCH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2020)

1941 Photograph of "Tomahawks" in Formation. | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2020)

WWII 23RD FIGHTER GROUP ACE - SAC CDR. GEN. BRUCE HOLLOWAY SIGNED B&W 8x10 PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1942 Air Ministry Photo of a RAF Curtiss Tomahawk II B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2020)

1940s CHINA AVG FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE P-40 PLANES WITH EMBLEM PHOTO 中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2020)

1943 Press Photo a lonely Marine sentry on patrol in Dutch Harbor, Alaska | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 3, 2020)

Custom WW2 Aircraft Pin Up & Nose Art by Michael Bryan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Curtiss P40 Warhawk RAAF North Africa 1942 WW2 WWII Print 5x7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View of US P-40 Fighter Planes Flying Escort Mission (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View of US P-40 Fighter Planes Flying Escort Mission (#2)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: US P-40 Fighter Plane Being Readied in Winter Field; China!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2020)

Org. Photo: British RAF P-40 Fighter Planes Lined Up on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2020)

I remember that photo in Post #313 and the caption mentioned that the photo was taken from a P-38......which it isn't


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2020)

#316 RCAF?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2020)

According to Google Image Search they are a flying boat


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2020)

Ah, yes. How stupid of me.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2020)

Snow and mud on the ground, has to be Canada......most likely Manitoba in July

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 9, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> According to Google Image Search they are a flying boat



giggle is very good for making you cry with frustration at times


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

WWII P-40 Kittyhawk RAAF No 75 Sqn Wama Strip Morotai NEI 1945 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## stug3 (Aug 28, 2020)

P-40F

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Rare WW2 Original Flying Tigers Photo P-40 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2020)

Rare Original WW2 Flying Tigers P-40 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2020)

1940s CHINA AVG FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE P-40 PLANES WITH EMBLEM PHOTO 中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS AVG P-40 FLIGHT LINE ON MUDDY AIRFIELD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2020)

Photograph Army Air Corps Curtiss P-40C " Warhawk"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII FLYING TIGERS AVG PHOTO - ACE'S P-40 HELLS ANGELS 3RD SQUADRON | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## varsity07840 (Nov 5, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Photograph Army Air Corps Curtiss P-40C " Warhawk"
> 
> View attachment 595899


First model P-40, no suffix.


----------



## varsity07840 (Nov 5, 2020)

First model P-40. No suffix.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2020)

varsity07840 said:


> First model P-40. No suffix.


Hawk 81-A-2 which shared the assembly line with the P-40C and Tomahawk IIb
Curtiss Tomahawk


----------



## varsity07840 (Nov 5, 2020)

I was referring to the caption for the photo of the P-40 with a ground crewman standing on the landing gear. It's noted as a P-40C.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 5, 2020)

eBay captions are rarely correct

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Original WW2 Air Ministry Photographs Curtis Kittyhawk MK III Fighter Bomber | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2020)

Those photos have been published. HS-B is 'Stocky' Edwards' mount.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Those photos have been published.


Certainly. In 1942 by the Air Ministry.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2020)

WWII USAAF P-40 Kittyhawk 49th FG NOSE ART Biak NEI 1944 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Milk Wagon Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 Curtiss P-40 Warhawks lined up Western Desert 23.10.42 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 Curtiss P-40 Warhawk takes off Western Desert 23.10.42 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Nov 28, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Press Photo WW2 Curtiss P-40 Warhawk takes off Western Desert 23.10.42 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 603257


Best looking plane ever. Short fuselage F/L.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 P-40 Warhawk aircraft undergoing maintenance 23.10.1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2020)

WWII P-40 Kittyhawk No.14 Sqn RNZAF over North Island New Zealand 1943 1 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2020)

What an excellent shot.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 9, 2020)

Palmetto Air School, Spartanburg SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Lot of 4 - WW2 plane Aviation original aleutian island 18th Fighter squadron; L2 | eBay
Lot of 3 - WW2 plane Aviation original aleutian island 18th Fighter squadron; L3 | eBay
Lot of 6 - WW2 plane Aviation original aleutian island 18th Fighter squadron; L5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2020)

Original Press Photo WW2 US Curtiss P-40 Warhawk fighter in refuelling 23.10.42 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

Org. Photo: USAAC P-40 Fighter Plane of 10AB Technical School in Alaska (#3)!!! | eBay

xp-40


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: USAAC P-40 Fighter Plane of 10AB Technical School in Alaska (#3)!!! | eBay
> 
> xp-40
> 
> View attachment 607638


Turbocharged P-40. Nice photo.


----------



## varsity07840 (Jan 5, 2021)

P-39 Expert said:


> Turbocharged P-40. Nice photo.


YP-37.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2021)

I have read that they were sent to Alaska for cold weather testing, perhaps this is where the photo was taken?


----------



## special ed (Jan 5, 2021)

Suspect XP-42, but rearward cockpit could make it P-37


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 5, 2021)

varsity07840 said:


> YP-37.


Correct.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2021)

P-40 Curtiss Warhawk Tomahawk Kittyhawk Blueprint Plans period WW2 DVD Drawings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art - SKY FOX* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane w/ posed ID'D Pilot (V90)* | eBay

Gadberry


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Landing on Runway (43-24119)* | eBay

Baugher: Curtiss P-40N-20-CU 43-24119


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art - ROSY CHEEKS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 13, 2021)

Curtiss P-40 Aerial Combat stats. Based on war-time victory claims, over 200 Allied fighter pilots from the UK, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, South Africa, the US and the Soviet Union, became aces flying the P-40. These included at least 20 double aces, mostly over North Africa, China, Burma and India, the South West Pacific and Eastern Europe.


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art - SKY FOX* | eBay
> 
> View attachment 608123


Merlin engine P-40F or L


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Navalwarrior (Jan 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WW2 Air Ministry Photographs Curtis Kittyhawk MK III Fighter Bomber | eBay
> 
> View attachment 602884
> 
> ...


What is the RAF designation for the P-40K? Thanks.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2021)

Navalwarrior said:


> What is the RAF designation for the P-40K? Thanks.



Kittyhawk Mk, III


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2021)

WW2 RAF 112 SQUADRON NOSE ART CURTISS P40 TOMAHAWKS NEVILLE BOWKERS MENACE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane (V74) w/ PILOT gets GASSED UP* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* 9th AF P-40 Warhawk Fighters in North Africa 1943 - Original 8x10 Print | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2021)

A-20 in the background?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 8, 2021)

A-20 or B-26?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII RAAF P-40 Kittyhawk Fighter 77 Sqn AM-O Morotai NEI 1944 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

WWII RAAF P-40 Kittyhawk Fighter 77 Sqn Morotai Island NEI 1944 1 Original Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 Air Ministry photo Curtiss P-40 'Kittybomber'. Kittyhawk fighter desert war | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

Aircraft Mechanics In Dust Storm Libya 1942 WW2 Photo - P40 Kittyhawk ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-40 Warhawk Sign 95th Fighter Sqn Training USA 1942 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-40 Warhawk 95th Fighter Sqn Training USA 1942 1 ORIGINAL Photo #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-40 Warhawk 95th Fighter Sqn Training USA 1942 1 ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-40 Warhawk 95th Fighter Sqn Training USA 1942 1 ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

Lot of 2 WWII USAAC USAAF Aircraft Photos P-40E 20PG Warhawk Louisiana Maneuvers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

Lot of 2 WWII USAAC USAAF Aircraft Photos P-40E 20PG Warhawk Louisiana Maneuvers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

Lot of 2 WWII USAAC USAAF Aircraft Photos P-40E 20PG Warhawk Louisiana Maneuvers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2021)

Lot of 2 WWII USAAC USAAF Aircraft Photos P-40E 20PG Warhawk Louisiana Maneuvers | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2021)

White cross on the wing because....???


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 11, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> White cross on the wing because....???


As mentioned in the title: _Louisiana Maneuvers_
_



_
AFAIR the crosses were light blue. Red crosses have been used for the "other side".
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2021)

Got decals for a P-39 that participated


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice action-style photo with the same markings: _P-40s over 51st FA Troops during Louisiana Maneuvers | World War Photos_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1943 CHINA FLYING TIGER U.S. AVG AIR FORCE P-40 FIGHTERS LARGE PHOTO 中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2021)

1940s PHOTO CHINA USA FLYING TIGERS AIR FORCE AVG P-40 PLANES 二战中国飞虎空军战机 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

LINE OF P-40 WARHAWK FIGHTER PLANES ~ HAMILTON FIELD - DEC. 8, 1941 | eBay

see#413 and

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Lot of 2 WWII USAAC USAAF Aircraft Photos P-40E 20PG Warhawk Louisiana Maneuvers | eBay
> 
> View attachment 619228
> 
> ...


Hit reply by accident.


----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2021)

You should always carry a back up just in case that happens. Use this wisely....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Morotai Island, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

WWII US Photo Negative - Curtiss P-40 N Warhawk Tail #44-7084 On Airfield Apron | eBay

Baugher 44-7084 P-40N-30-CU MSN 32824) converted to TP-40N. Now with Pond Warbirds, Palm Springs, FL as N999CD *Miss Josephine*. Originally assigned to NASM Washington, DC then USAFM Wright Patterson AFB, Dayton, OH 1961-1965. Registered to Charles P. Doyle, Rosemount, MN, 1965-1978. 1978 registered as N999CD. Next to Robert J. Pond/Planes of Fame East Spring Park, MN 1980-1997, then transferred to Palm Springs Air Museum, Palm Springs, CA as Miss Josephine 1997-2003. Shipped to Hawaii for movie 'Pearl Harbor' March 2000 flew as USAAC/306.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

WWII RAF Pilot with Curtiss Kittyhawk in Libyan Desert, more1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Franz. Jagdflieger mit Super Kennung "DX-D" - BEUTE-FLUGZEUG | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jun 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII RAF Pilot with Curtiss Kittyhawk in Libyan Desert, more1942 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626795





> _*Flight Lieutenant A R Costello of No. 112 Squadron RAF standing by the nose of his Curtiss Kittyhawk Mark IA at Sidi Heneish, Egypt*._


as per my archive...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

WORLD WAR ll ~ CURTISS HAWK P-40F FIGHTER - 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## varsity07840 (Jun 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR ll ~ CURTISS HAWK P-40F FIGHTER - 1941 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 627558
> 
> ...


Embelished, to say the least.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 16, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> You should always carry a back up just in case that happens. Use this wisely....
> 
> View attachment 622351​


That little guy is adorable.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WORLD WAR ll ~ CURTISS HAWK P-40F FIGHTER - 1941 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 627558
> 
> ...


"the number and caliber of it's guns has not been disclosed" because it doesn't have any. 

Also a novel prestone/oil cooler intake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

WWII CURTISS P-40 Warhawk worked over / DOUGLAS Dauntless 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII CURTISS P-40 Warhawk worked over / DOUGLAS Dauntless 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art - SHARK MOUTH* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art - SHARK MOUTH* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b08000/8b08000/8b08001v.jpg



One of the redoubled "Flying Tigers" ready to take off from an Alaskan point in a Curtis P-40 "Warhawk" fighter plane. The group to which he belongs is commanded by Major John Chennault, son of the famous general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b08000/8b08200/8b08288v.jpg



The P-40 single-engine fighter plane--which the British have used in its various models as the "Tomahawk," "Kittyhawk" and "Warhawk"--is a fast pursuit ship in the 400-mile-per-hour class. It has an approximate service ceiling of 30,000 feet and a range of about 900 miles. Carrying various combinations of light and heavy caliber guns, it has performed notably with the RAF (Royal Air Force) in England and Africa, with the AVG (American Volunteer Group--Flying Tigers) in China and. with the AAF (Army Air Forces) in the South Pacific

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1941 Curtiss Wright P-40F Hawk Firepower 8x10 Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 Curtiss Wright P-40F Hawk Firepower 8x10 Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

WWII Curtiss P-40 Warhawk @ Airstrip #2 4”x2.5” Original B&W Photo By GI | eBay


<p>WWII Curtiss P-40 Warhawk @ Airstrip #2 4”x2.5” Original B&W Photo By GI</p><br /><p>You are bidding on one photograph of the above mention scene. Pic is in black & white </p><br /><p>Please view photo for more details </p><p>Please ask questions before bidding </p><p>Winning bidder pays...



www.ebay.com





Miss Leads and 41-19830 P-40F-15-CU Warhawk sent to Grant Union High School Del Paso Heights, CA. Eventually scrapped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Press Photo 1942 Kittyhawk Fighter 112 Squadron taxiing In sand Sidi Heneish | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Press Photo 1942 Kittyhawk Fighter 112 Squadron taxiing In sand Sidi Heneish at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-40 Fighter Plane "MAIZIE"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: P-40 Fighter Plane "MAIZIE"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





MAIZIE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: Australian RAAF No.80 Squadron P-40 Fighter Planes on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





RAAF No.80 Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sometimes looking at photos of models give me a better idea of how the original was constructed. this is a P-40 B/C model under construction that I saw on the web.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh Boy! A band new Tomahawk!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 25, 2021)

Maxrobot1 said:


> Sometimes looking at photos of models give me a better idea of how the original was constructed. this is a P-40 B/C model under construction that I saw on the web.
> 
> View attachment 646054


But unfortunately that one does not.
On all H75, H81 and H87 (P-36, long nose P-40 and short nose P-40) aircraft the top of the wing is the floor of the cockpit so the floor is curved not flat.
There are other errors as well, like the rudder pedals and angle on firewall, but those are the most obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> But unfortunately that one does not.
> On all H75, H81 and H87 (P-36, long nose P-40 and short nose P-40) aircraft the top of the wing is the floor of the cockpit so the floor is curved not flat.
> There are other errors as well, like the rudder pedals and angle on firewall, but those are the most obvious.


Impressive.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2021)

WW2 Curtiss P-40-B Warhawk Airplanes Military Aircraft Assembly Factory Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Curtiss P-40-B Warhawk Airplanes Military Aircraft Assembly Factory Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2021)

Is that the blue dye on this aircraft?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

I would say it is.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2021)

Would be cool to do. I have all this metallic blue paint for when we thought everything inside a WW2 Japanese aircraft was coated with it  I wonder if the wings were done as well and attached as such


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

Yes these were my friend ..











the source:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2021)

Now did they paint right over that or was it removed before painting? 🤔


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2021)

Awesome!!!! Saved for laters. Top photo....Neutral gray on the horizontal stabs and ailerons? And which model would it be? "B" or "C" ?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

Externally the B and C variants didn't differ too much I would say. So we can say that's the B/C version.
Regarding the colour on the horizontal stabs and the aileron .. it doesn't seem to be the Neutral Grey but the Olive Drab. Or it might be a kind of a primer of the olive-brownish tinge, IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2021)

Off to look for a 1:48 B/C.................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2021)

.................and we're back. Airfix 1:48 me thinks


----------



## Schweik (Nov 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Off to look for a 1:48 B/C.................................


The "new build" Airfix is really nice

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 9, 2021)

Curtiss Add from US Air Services May 1942 :

View attachment 647669

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 9, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Awesome!!!! Saved for laters. Top photo....Neutral gray on the horizontal stabs and ailerons? And which model would it be? "B" or "C" ?



I cannot guarantee it was the case at that time but I have always suspected that the "blue dye" was a thin layer of blue plastic film applied to keep the skins clean and minimize scratching.

You can still buy aircraft alloy sheet with the film but now it is clear. I believe the first photo in post 463 above supports this theory as, to me, that looks like the film has been pealed back to allow the walkway to be applied.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 10, 2021)

Curtiss Add from US Air Services April 1942
View attachment 647833

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (Nov 10, 2021)

Sadly all those strafing P-40s on the left are gonna crash, poor pilot training is clearly to blame.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2021)

I wonder if that address is still valid. I'd like to send away for the fascinating 64 page book on the history of aviation.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 10, 2021)

If you really want a copy of




go to




There are only print copies identified so if you want a personal copy you will need to scan or photograph every page. Then you might as well PM them to me so I can produce a pdf and post it here. 

I had never heard of the author (not that that means anything) but he was quite prolific





That Canadian magazine caught my eye until I saw the eye watering price. I never knew Canada built Hampdens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Nov 10, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> I had never heard of the author (not that that means anything) but he was quite prolific


Assen Jordanoff
BTW this is the first book written by him I read:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 10, 2021)

I am jealous. Being a Safety and Quality Manager I have collected a number of safety pubs of that era but I have never seen that one. It is interesting to see what has changed and what is the same - and still causing incidents/accidents.

The biggest change is *from *_blame the pilot/mechanic_ *to *_find why the pilot/mechanic/loadmaster/whoever made the mistake(s) they did and then try and train/modify procedures/etc to eliminate the hazard._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## TAG (Nov 11, 2021)

The blue film on those Warhawks is called *Lionoil.* It was actually included in Curtiss manuals and apparently was used both as a protective "shop coat" for the Alclad (which would be removed before final paint) and in some cases as an actual primer (with paint applied directly over it). Here's a link to a thread on Hyperscale that has all sorts of links and explanations re: Lionoil, pretty fascinating stuff: HyperScale Forums-WW2 aircraft sheet metal question

Hope that helps!

- Thomaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 11, 2021)

Damn
I used Lionoil in the early 60s at work and never picked up on that. The stuff I used was honey coloured but I never put two and two together.
Double damn.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 11, 2021)

Thinking more - that photo that I blew up definitely shows a peelable coating and the Lionoil I used was definitely not peelable. 

Another product from the same company?


----------



## Frog (Nov 12, 2021)

P-40 Add from US Air Services May 1942 :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

Aircraft Mechanics Libya 1942 ? WW2 Photo - P40 Kittyhawk RAF Photograph | eBay


WW2 Photo - P40 Kittyhawk RAF Photograph.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 17, 2021)

That is clearly Dykem, a coating that enables the sheet aluminum to be marked per the blueprint so it can be accurately cut and drilled. They would have removed it after the airplane was built. It was in use in the 1970's when I was at a USAF Air Logistics Center. No doubt computer controlled automated techniques have replaced it for major manufacturers but I'm sure it is stilled used for smaller operations. Me, I use a Sharpie marker for my sheet metal work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2021)

Cool shot.!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo P-40K Warhawk modified with supercharged Allison engine 2348 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Picture Photo P-40K Warhawk modified with supercharged Allison engine 2348 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Nov 22, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Picture Photo P-40K Warhawk modified with supercharged Allison engine 2348 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Picture Photo P-40K Warhawk modified with supercharged Allison engine 2348 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


It is not a K and posted by another wacker who thinks all single stage Allisons were not supercharged


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2021)

A K converted to an XP-40Q Variants P-40Q

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2021)

1942 USAAF P-40 Fighter From Bolling Field Memorial Day Parade DC News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 USAAF P-40 Fighter From Bolling Field Memorial Day Parade DC News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bolling field

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII USAAF P-40 Warhawk Aircraft at Fresno in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF P-40 Warhawk Aircraft at Fresno in mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i12a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fresno Ca.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

WWII AAF Photo Negative - Bell P-40 Warhawk "Do Daddy Please" w Pilot, 82TRS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII AAF Photo Negative - Bell P-40 Warhawk "Do Daddy Please" w Pilot, 82TRS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Do Daddy Please w Pilot, 82TRS

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## HBBates (Jan 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 Curtiss P-40-B Warhawk Airplanes Military Aircraft Assembly Factory Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Curtiss P-40-B Warhawk Airplanes Military Aircraft Assembly Factory Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Those are Tomahawks for export not USAAC P40B...note the small round opening on the spine (Tomahawks had this odd clean blister bubble light there) no gunsite reflector on the glass(normal on P40) and not all ready painted (also normal for P40 onnthe assembly line)


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 9, 2022)

Definitely not a first generation fax (such photos in newspapers around then were captioned _photo by wire_)

From Wikipedia

_Scottish inventor Alexander Bain worked on chemical mechanical fax type devices .... He received British patent 9745 on May 27, *1843 *for his "Electric Printing Telegraph".

... first commercial telefax service between Paris and Lyon in *1865, *some 11 years before the invention of the telephone.[9]​[10]​_

Jules Verne even had faxes in his book _Paris in the Twentieth Century_ and he died in 1905. I found the book depressing.

Again from Wiki
_Written in 1863 but first published 131 years later (1994), the novel follows a young man who struggles unsuccessfully to live in a technologically advanced, but culturally backwards world. Often referred to as Verne's "lost novel",[citation needed]​ the work paints a grim, dystopian view of a technological future civilization._


_Predictions for 1960[edit]__The book's description of the technology of 1960 was in some ways remarkably close to actual 1960s technology. The book described in detail advances such as cars powered by internal combustion engines ("gas-cabs") together with the necessary supporting infrastructure such as gas stations and paved asphalt roads, elevated and underground passenger train systems and high-speed trains powered by magnetism and compressed air, skyscrapers, electric lights that illuminate entire cities at night, fax machines ("picture-telegraphs"), elevators, primitive computers which can send messages to each other as part of a network somewhat resembling the Internet (described as sophisticated electrically powered mechanical calculators which can send information to each other across vast distances), the utilization of wind power, automated security systems, the electric chair, and remotely-controlled weapons systems, as well as weapons destructive enough to make war unthinkable.

The book also predicts the growth of suburbs and mass-produced higher education (the opening scene has Dufrénoy attending a mass graduation of 250,000 students), department stores, and massive hotels. A version of feminism has also arisen in society, with women moving into the workplace and a rise in illegitimate births. It also makes accurate predictions of 20th-century music, predicting the rise of electronic music, and describes a musical instrument similar to a synthesizer, and the replacement of classical music performances with a recorded music industry. It predicts that the entertainment industry would be dominated by lewd stage plays, often involving nudity and sexually explicit scenes._

*EDIT*
The interesting thing to me about Verne is that he was always checking out the latest patents so that his stories could involve the latest inventions. In his book _Paris in the Twentieth Century_ all transport, apart from railways, is horse drawn and there are no aircraft. The internal combustion engine and aircraft, as apposed to aerostats (balloons), had not yet been invented.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

WWII US Aircraft Photo Lot Of 8 - Planes, Ruins, Crash & Hiroshima ? | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US Aircraft Photo Lot Of 8 - Planes, Ruins, Crash & Hiroshima ? at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jan 12, 2022)

P-40 assembly at RAAF Amberley in January 1942:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/7/3/739967/6c5df5d8-296d-4ac0-afa0-5333b83536a5-A11503.jpg



AL218

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## varsity07840 (Jan 13, 2022)

GTX said:


> P-40 assembly at RAAF Amberley in January 1942:
> 
> View attachment 654417


Could the one in the foreground be a P-40D? Only two wing guns. I know that a few were sent to Hawaii after Dec. 7th.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 13, 2022)

varsity07840 said:


> Could the one in the foreground be a P-40D? Only two wing guns. I know that a few were sent to Hawaii after Dec. 7th.



That door looks little different from my E model gun door except where the background colour seen through the slots is different and where the period after the S is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Hornet133 (Jan 18, 2022)

No D models were sent to Australia, note it says RAAF Amberley


----------



## varsity07840 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hornet133 said:


> No D models were sent to Australia, note it says RAAF Amberley


That was my assumption until I saw the photo. It does look like only 4 guns in the wing.


----------



## GTX (Jan 18, 2022)

P-40Es - see here and also the series of P-40 articles here

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

Rare WWII Flying Tigers Plane Crash Photo Downed Fighter Jet AVG Bomber Jacket | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare WWII Flying Tigers Plane Crash Photo Downed Fighter Jet AVG Bomber Jacket at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Flying Tigers AVG

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2022)

The John Wayne movie?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> The John Wayne movie?


Indeed! There weren't any spare aircraft for Hollywood at the time, so they built repilcas. Note the carb intake.

Sort of puts the lie to that eBay price tag though...

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2022)

Glad you said it. I was looking at those pics for a while thinking something was fishy.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 28, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> Indeed! There weren't any spare aircraft for Hollywood at the time, so they built repilcas. Note the carb intake.
> 
> Sort of puts the lie to that eBay price tag though...
> 
> ...


This may have been the first aviation research I ever did. Years ago I wondered how could the producers got a hold of so many P-40s. The P-40s didn’t look quite right. I think the landing gear proportions and intake looked wrong to me. I found out from Wikipedia they were full sized models powered by automobile engines. They could taxi under their own power. 
It was an aerial jackpot for me as I found out the Safety Plane did in fact, exist.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2-seat Trainer
> 
> View attachment 280009


Anyone know what the rectangular object just in front of and above the passenger’s head is? Antenna?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2022)

"Detail & Scale P-40 Warhawk Part 2" says, "Thirty P-40Ns were converted into advanced trainers with a second seat. Both cockpits had a complete set of controls and a periscopic arrangement of mirrors provided a forward view for the instructor in the rear......."

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2022)

ORIGINAL WWII RARE LARGE FORMAT FLYING TIGERS AVG 3RD SQDN PHOTO FROM ACE PILOT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WWII RARE LARGE FORMAT FLYING TIGERS AVG 3RD SQDN PHOTO FROM ACE PILOT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





A.V.G. 3rd Pursuit Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 30, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ORIGINAL WWII RARE LARGE FORMAT FLYING TIGERS AVG 3RD SQDN PHOTO FROM ACE PILOT | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WWII RARE LARGE FORMAT FLYING TIGERS AVG 3RD SQDN PHOTO FROM ACE PILOT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


This belongs in a formal museum/memorial, somewhere it will be given the utmost care. Perhaps, the Hells Angels M.C. has room…Arvid Olsen served in this squadron and is credited with naming the club.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jan 30, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> "Detail & Scale P-40 Warhawk Part 2" says, "Thirty P-40Ns were converted into advanced trainers with a second seat. Both cockpits had a complete set of controls and a periscopic arrangement of mirrors provided a forward view for the instructor in the rear......."


Thanks for the info, but, talk about nerves of steel and cajones of brass landing your P-40 via periscope

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII Photo AAF 33rd FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWK Telergma Algeria 78 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of TELERGMA FIELD, Constantine, Algeria, 1943...



www.ebay.com





33rd FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWK Telergma Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 2-seat Trainer
> 
> View attachment 280009











1943 Allied Engineering Group Photo 2nd Place P-40 Warhawk Plane New Haven CT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Allied Engineering Group Photo 2nd Place P-40 Warhawk Plane New Haven CT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





2-seat Trainer 0582

1943 Allied Engineering Group Photo 2nd Place P-40 Warhawk Plane New Haven CT

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

Large Lot Of WWII Photos Negatives - USA Forces In India | eBay


For sale is a large lot of US Forces In India during WWII. Included are a number of 57 negatives. I have included a partial envelope of the photo place in India where the photos were developed. There are a few that show the restoration of a large temple.



www.ebay.com





India

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

KITTYHAWK I ALLISON F.3.R NOV 1941














WWII: KITTYHAWK I ALLISON F.3.R (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1941 | eBay


KITTYHAWK I ALLISON F.3. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,674 C. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 14, 2022)

F.3.R ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Aleutian Islands














WWII RARE Original Photograph....P-40 AIRCRAFT, SHARK NOSE, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS | eBay


PERIOD WWII PHOTO. P-40 AIRCRAFT IN ALEUTIAN ISLANDS. APPROX.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

WWII Photo Flying Tiger Fighter Plane Aircraft Airplane Snapshot Photograph WW2 | eBay


An original World War Two photo. It shows a fighter plane. I think this is a Flying Tiger plane as it shows the teeth on the front.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

Kill marks pacific














*WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art w/ 10 JAPANESE KILLS* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 40 Warhawk Fighter plane Nose Art w/ 10 JAPANESE KILLS* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Pearl Harbor Wheeler Field December 1941 6218p



















Pearl Harbor Dec. 7 1941 WWII Wheeler Field P-40's Damaged Type 1 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pearl Harbor Dec. 7 1941 WWII Wheeler Field P-40's Damaged Type 1 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> F.3.R ?



Allison model number for V-1710-39 engine fitted to production P-40Ds and in this case P-40E or Kittyhawk I.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

New Zealand June 1943 Guadalcanal





















Original WWII 8x10 Photo 1943 NEW ZEALAND Air Force P-40 WARHAWK FIGHTER 103 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII 8x10 Photo of NEW ZEALAND AIR FORCE P-40 WARHAWK FIGHTER, 1943. NOT A PRESS PHOTO.</p> <p>SORRY. I WILL NOT...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

160 EO



















Original late 1930's Early P-40 Aircraft Photo Lot (2), Chanute Field | eBay


Original late 1930's early P-40 pursuit aircraft photo lot, Chanute Field, IL. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## gkjl (Apr 13, 2022)

P-40K, 23rd FG Co, Col R Scott
Original photo of Col R Scott Posing in his P40 China Post Flying Tigers | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Apr 13, 2022)

P-40N 25th FS, 51st FG, ChicKiang, China



https://www.ebay.com/itm/354005493469?hash=item526c5f26ddDsMAAOSwa3diVYsl

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Apr 13, 2022)

WW II 4 x 6 photo of Pilots in Hengyang China 1943 14th AAF Post Flying Tigers | eBay
P-40K, 23rd FG, Hengyang, China

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

gkjl said:


> P-40K, 23rd FG Co, Col R Scott
> Original photo of Col R Scott Posing in his P40 China Post Flying Tigers | eBay
> View attachment 664715


P-40K-1-CU 42-45919 condemned Sep 15, 1943


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

Flight leader Thomas A Jones

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

RAAF AUSTRALIAN FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWKS 1944 Morotai














Original WWII Photo RAAF AUSTRALIAN FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWKS 1944 Morotai 265 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON JEEP with RAAF AUSTRALIAN FIGHTER SQUADRON P-40 WARHAWK...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

ARMING DUTCH FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWK 1944 Morotai














Original WWII Photo ARMING DUTCH FIGHTER GROUP P-40 WARHAWK 1944 Morotai 275 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of AAF 308th AIRDROME SQUADRON Arming DUTCH P-40 WARHAWK FIGHTER WITH BOMBS at Pitoe Airfield...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Rare WWII Flying Tigers Plane Crash Photo Downed Fighter Jet AVG Bomber Jacket | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare WWII Flying Tigers Plane Crash Photo Downed Fighter Jet AVG Bomber Jacket at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Movie prop.














👍1940s CHINA AIR FORCE AMERICAN FIGHTER P-40 IN BURMA LARGE PHOTO 国军美式战机在缅甸 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 👍1940s CHINA AIR FORCE AMERICAN FIGHTER P-40 IN BURMA LARGE PHOTO 国军美式战机在缅甸 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (May 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Movie prop.
> 
> View attachment 668047
> 
> ...


John Wayne, "Flying Tigers", 1942, one of my fave's.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 12, 2022)

I knew it looked familiar.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Movie prop.
> 
> View attachment 668047
> 
> ...


MOCK UP


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 16, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> MOCK UP


See Post #559.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2022)

CACW Chinese-American Composite Wing















Lot of 7 1943 Assorted Post Flying Tigers Tsingchen China Original photographs | eBay


P 51 AND P 40 IMAGES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## GTX (Jun 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Cutella Airfield, south of Vasto, Abruzzo's Region, Italy, 1944.
An RAF Wing Commander inspects a 1,000-lb GP bomb slung beneath the fuselage of a Curtiss Kittyhawk Mark IV of No. 450 Squadron RAAF in a dispersal.

Two 500-lb GP bombs are also slung from the wing loading points. The Kittyhawk was widely employed during the Campaign of Italy as fighter-bomber with good results.

Source

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Kiwi ground crew hook up (or detach) an RNZAF P-40K to an M2 Cletrac High Speed Tractor aircraft tug. At No. 1 Fighter Maintenance Unit, Kukum Field. Guadalcanal. 1943

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 18, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 677739
> 
> Cutella Airfield, south of Vasto, Abruzzo's Region, Italy, 1944.
> An RAF Wing Commander inspects a 1,000-lb GP bomb slung beneath the fuselage of a Curtiss Kittyhawk Mark IV of No. 450 Squadron RAAF in a dispersal.
> ...


The venerable (and much maligned) P-40 kitted out with 2,000 pounds of bombs, not bad, must have used a lot of runway though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Jul 19, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 672678


That is a fearsome view!


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 19, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> The venerable (and much maligned) P-40 kitted out with 2,000 pounds of bombs, not bad, must have used a lot of runway though.


When RAF Fighter Command made plans to create the 2nd TAF to support the ground forces for the coming invasion of France and realized that the Spit IX was a very poor fighter bomber and the Typhoon's pilots were more than a little concerned about crossing the Channel behind that mighty Napier Sabre engine, you have to wonder if anyone asked, "How many Kittyhawks can we come up with by early 1944?"

Note they did not replace the Kittyhawks in Northern Italy with either Spits or Tiffies nor ship any of their later fighters to SWPA to replace the Kittyhawks of the Aussies or Kiwis. They did replace the Hurris in the CBI with T-bolts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

Ping-Pang 2





























WW2 USAAF Fighter Pilot KIA 1944 Italy PHOTO Friend MIKE LARSON of BOSTON MASS. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Fighter Pilot KIA 1944 Italy PHOTO Friend MIKE LARSON of BOSTON MASS. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

sharketeeth














Official US Army Air Forces Flying Tigers Base Photo Richmond VA Early Publicity | eBay


Official US army Air Forces Photo Flying Tigers Base photo Richmond VA.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

nr 119-5 desert




















WWII War Photos Lot Of (11) | eBay


<p>WWII War Photos Lot Of (11), planes,pilots,soldiers.</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Note they did not replace the Kittyhawks in Northern Italy with either Spits or Tiffies nor ship any of their later fighters to SWPA to replace the Kittyhawks of the Aussies or Kiwis. They did replace the Hurris in the CBI with T-bolts.



Ok, not sure what your point is here, but the reason why the P-40 wasn't replaced in those theatres is because the Brits needed MORE aircraft than what it could supply, so US designs, including P-40s remained in RAF and Allied service rather than replacing them with British built aircraft. Perhaps the point should be re-emphasised as being that British designs were better off at home because it was easier to supply them with parts, particularly the Typhoon and its recalcitrant and maintenance-intensive Sabre. Also, it's worth mentioning that the P-40 was not considered suitable for European operations by the RAF. Bear in mind that although Hurricanes remained in service in the Far East through to the last year of the war until replaced by P-47s and Spitfires, the type had been replaced by Typhoons at home sooner than it was in the Far East.


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 17, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Ok, not sure what your point is here


The points are:

1. The P-40 was a better fighter bomber than the Spitfire, in any model, especially if high altitude performance was not a factor in the missions.
2. Sometimes good enough is good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 17, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> 1. The P-40 was a better fighter bomber than the Spitfire, in any model, especially if high altitude performance was not a factor in the missions.
> 2. Sometimes good enough is good enough.



I don't think anyone is disagreeing, but that's not why the P-40 was not replaced in theatre within the RAF. It was not replaced because of numbers. Having more is better. Let's not forget the Spitfire was a better fighter than the P-40 hands down and was not designed as a ground attack aircraft, but, as you said, sometimes good enough is good enough.


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 18, 2022)

It was obvious that as Operation Overlord approached the RAF had built themselves a serious dilemma. They were heavily equipped with a superb interceptor that was going to be of limited use in supporting the invasion. It was a poor fighter bomber - the Spit IX with two 500 lb bombs had an operational radius of about 90 miles and was very vulnerable to ground fire. Their best indigenous fighter bomber, the Typhoon, had relatively poor high altitude performance, the result of its single stage supercharger, very poor ditching characteristics, and an engine so unreliable that pilots were afraid to cross the Channel if the powerplant was acting up the least little bit. So in some respects, at least, the Tiffie was inferior to the Whirlwind it replaced.

So the RAF had to reconfigure itself as a Tactical Air Force to support the invasion while still performing their most important mission, The Air Defense of Great Britain. And they had to use Spitfires for both of those missions, just because, as you say, the numbers.

The attached superb photo of a Mustang Mk 1 shows one deployed to France for use in directing naval gunfire along the still-occupied coast of France and Holland north of Normandy. It replaced the Spit IX aircraft used by that unit previously. There was not a snowball's chance in hell of doing any daylight air fighting along that route. A P-40 would have been even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Kittyhawk wreck on truck desert














WW2 DESERT RAF CURTISS KITTYHAWK P40 - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Original photograph of a Curtiss Kittyhawk being recovered by the RAF in the Western Desert Campaign.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

942 Pilots & P40E Kittyhawk USAAF 49th FG 7th FS Batchelor airfield Darwin




















Press Photo 1942 Pilots & P40E Kittyhawk USAAF 49th FG 7th FS Batchelor Darwin | eBay


<p>Original Press Photo from 1943 shows what I believe to be a Curtiss P40E Kittyhawk fighter of USAAF 49th Fighter Pursuit Group, 7th Fighter Squadron based at Batchelor Airfield near Darwin, Northern Territory of Australia. </p><p>The large number 26 on the aircraft’s nose engine cowling...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2022)

AH913 Western Desert Campaign 
G
 Geoffrey Sinclair
might be of interest to you thread on Britmodeller.com - Modelling with a British Flavour















WW2 DESERT RAF CURTISS KITTYHAWK P40 AH913 - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Original photograph of a Curtiss Kittyhawk being recovered by the RAF in the Western Desert Campaign.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## stug3 (Nov 25, 2022)

80TH FG 'The Burma Banshees'

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geoffrey Sinclair (Nov 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AH913 Western Desert Campaign
> G
> Geoffrey Sinclair
> might be of interest to you thread on Britmodeller.com - Modelling with a British Flavour


Well the EBAY titles are wrong, it was a Tomahawk IIA, originally sent to Britain in 1940, then sent to the Middle East/Takoradi in September 1941 but reported still not arrived as of mid January 1942. A date on the photographs would be nice, stating the obvious it looks like those in messages 583 and 587 are the same aircraft.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Camera carring in Pod like droptank






Camera carrying P40


Saw this one on Footnote and thought it would make a great and original model Information on this by Cmasher P-40 belly tank is modified to carry a motion picture camera by the 10th Combat Camera Unit in India. Aircraft is most likely assigned to the 51st Fighter Group.



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Army droptank nr 84













ORIGINAL WW2 CURTIS P-40 WARHAWK PLANES PHOTOS (2) | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">WW2 WAR PLANE PHOTOS LOT OF 2</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">CURTIS P-40 WARHAWK </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">DOUGLAS SBD DAUNTLESS OR A T6 TEXAN ??</p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

Baugher P-40F Warhawk 41-14077 wrecked at Hillsgrove AF, RI Nov 14, 1942

Named Blackjack














Org. Nose Art Photo: Crashed Landed P-40 Fighter Plane "BLACKJACK" (#41-14077)! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Monday at 5:56 AM)

China Sharkmouth














ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO GI / CHINESE IN FRONT OF SHARK MOUTH P-40 AIRPLANE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO GI / CHINESE IN FRONT OF SHARK MOUTH P-40 AIRPLANE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Monday at 5:57 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Wednesday at 7:05 AM)

decoy dummy atrappe














Original WWII RESTRICTED Photo DUMMY DECOY AAF P-40 WARHAWK FIGHTER Aircraft 24 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII RESTRICTED Photo DUMMY DECOY AAF P-40 WARHAWK FIGHTER Aircraft 24 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 8:04 AM)




----------



## WAFU (Wednesday at 9:31 AM)

The P-40 served on because, it was tough, dependable and good enough.
99% of the time it never saw an enemy fighter as its went about its day job bombing the Germans and harassing their lines of communications.
And when it did meet a Luftwaffe fighter? It was OK, nothing stellar, but good enough, it could hold its own to the end. 
The little Grumman F4F Wildcat was also a deadly foe to the very end in the ETO, shooting down Me109G's right up to near VE Day, yet on paper, it too was totally outclassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

